# Seiko SNA016P bracelet link



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

*Seiko SNA016P bracelet link*


 View Advert


A very long shot, but does anyone have a spare bracelet link for this model they would be willing to sell please?

Due to increased prosperity; or getting fat as my wife indelicately puts it, mine is getting too tight to wear.



Not sure what one is worth so have put 0 in the mandatory price field, but I know if someone has one the price will be fair.




*Advertiser*




Robin S



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

